# wants elgin sausage recipe



## larry maddock (Apr 16, 2006)

yo y'all
does anyone have a recipe for 
elgin texas style beef and pork sausages??


----------



## jkent (May 14, 2006)

Larry,

Just wondering if you ever got a recipe for elgin sausage?
I'm a big fan of the elgin sausage and have been looking for a recipe
as well.

Joe


----------



## larry maddock (May 14, 2006)

yo y'all
no i have not recieved a recipe.

this must be a closely guarded secret!!


----------



## jminion (May 14, 2006)

I have been trying to find one for some time and have never been able to come up with one.
Jim


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 16, 2006)

Hi Larry,

Not real sue what elgin sausage is as I've never tried it.  However if it comes packaged at the store see if it has a packaging lable.  Most foods with additives such as sausage are required to list ingredients on their packaging (just in case someone would be allergic to something they put in).  If this is the case see what they're putting in it and you may be able to come up with a recipe of your own that gets really close.  Obviously you won't have the amounts and cook times but I'm guessing that they're pretty close to other types of sausage.  Don't know if this helps any but good luck breaking the code.


----------



## jminion (May 16, 2006)

Lady J
Elgin is a place in TX and the sausage is sold in local markets and BBQ joints. Very good stuff and they seen to be tight lipped about the recipe.
Jim


----------



## gremlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I gotta tell ya. That must be a local delight because I searched and searched today for a recipe for Elgin sausage and couldn't find a one.
I still have one more spot to check and hopefully we can come up with a recipe.
wish me luck and I will post the results later


----------



## gremlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Any idea at all on what ingredients are in it????
That info would help in my search
Thnx


----------



## joed617 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Larry, Is that the sasuage that has onion, garlic, pork, beef, sage and cayanne and then smoked?

Joe


----------



## gremlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry guys
I checked my personal reference book and can't find it.
Is it linked or is it like a slab, cased or uncased,Breakfast type sausage????


----------



## ashton (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello All.

I live 30 minutes from Elgin! The closest thing they will give you to a recipe is the list of the ingredients. There are actually 2 types Elgin sauages, Elgin hot sausague from the southside market and Myers Elgin sausage from Myers meat market.

Southside market is the more popular/widely distributed one. 

According to some of the old timers a it's an old world german recipe, they talk like it's something everyone has or rather had.  

Maybe a search done by ingredients might net you what your looking for.

Just an idea anyway.  sorry I'm not any more help then you already had.


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 8, 2006)

yo ashton dude,
i know that myers has beef in theirs.
i guess southside does to.


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 8, 2006)

yo,
send a list of the ingredients if you can.
thank you.


----------



## ashton (Jun 8, 2006)

INGREDIENTS: Beef, Beef Tripe, Cereal (Corn, Wheat and Rye Flour), Water, Salt, Spices, Sodium Nitrite, Dextrose, Pork Casings and a variety of spices/condiments; coriander, nutmeg, cloves, garlic, vinegar, mace, pepper, chili pepper, pistachio nuts.

pistachio nuts... ok thats a new one on me!! What the heck if it works right! :lol:


----------



## gremlin (Jun 8, 2006)

Well people, looks like Ashton came up with the ingredients. Thank you!!
Now all we gotta do is figure out how much of what spices and ratio of fat to pork or beef....sounds like a challenge because according to the Myers site it came to texas with  the original recipe owner in around the 1800's  from Germany ....... so I don't think the're  gonna give up any info on that secret recipe. The original recipe is probably in a Brinks Vault some where.


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 8, 2006)

yo dudes and dudettes,
first things first.
hello to joe d and gremlin and ashton.

seeiing that there was beef tripe in the formulation,
i remember seeing a TEXAS HOT GUTS 
sausage recipe some where.

maybe i will find many simularities or atleast a place to start.
thanks for the info


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 8, 2006)

Found this article on it too..

Unlike most sausages, the Elgin specialty is not composed of pork, but beef products. Plate, a piece of meat located just below the ribs, tripe and beef liver constitute the bulk of the sausage, but spices, water and pork intestine used to hold the sausage together all come together in a recipe known only to the owner and his son.


----------



## aardvarknav (Jun 8, 2006)

Check out http://blogs.salon.com/0001444/2002/11/06.html


----------



## gremlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Joe 
maybe this will help you I got this of the net and it has a lot of the same ingredients as in the posts and it looks interesting
Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
 --------  ------------  --------------------------------
    4      pounds        Pork
    1      pound         Tripe or chitterlings
    2                    Garlic cloves
    3                    Bay leaves
    2      large         Onions
    1      tablespoon    Salt (not iodized)
    1      tablespoon    Pepper
    1      teaspoon      Cayenne pepper
    1      teaspoon      Chili pepper
      1/2  teaspoon      Ground mace
      1/2  teaspoon      Ground cloves
      1/2  teaspoon      Ground allspice
    1      tablespoon    Minced thyme
    1      tablespoon    Minced marjoram
    1      tablespoon    Minced parsley

 Pork should be approx 2 lbs fat and 2 lbs lean [usually Boston butt] The tripe
 is the inner lining of pork stomach and chitterlings (largest intestine) may
 be used instead. You can use an extra pound of pork instead of the
 tripe/chitterlings.

  Chop, do not grind the meat.  Mix with seasonings. Stuff into casings. Age at
  least overnight and then smoke several hours using hickory, hackberry or ash.
  (Do not use pine.)  Throw anything sweet, such as cane sugar or syrup, raw
  sugar, molassess, sugar cane or brown sugar on the wood before lighting.


----------



## joed617 (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Gremlin, I think Larry was looking for the recipe. looks like i'll be trying that also.. so many choices, so little time .. lol .. Gremlin, the wife and I will be in Canada from the 4th to the 11th or so.. not in Toronto though.. we'll be at the jazz fest in montreal.. we've been going for the past 4 years now.. have you ever gone to the Jazz fest?

Joe


----------



## gremlin (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello all
 I had some feelers out on this Elgin sausage thing and  a fellow worker of mine who happens to be German finally got back to me and ....guess what???
His butcher says that you cannot get that sausage in Canada.  
He did say that the only place he knew of to get it was ..Yes Sir you guessed it........Elgin Texas. and he can't get any info on the recipe.
Oh well...


----------



## scott edwards (Oct 25, 2013)

I have been looking for a recipe for hot guts, and just came across this one:

http://leavemetheoink.wordpress.com/2012/09/02/so-nice-to-see-you-again-doctor-fatterson/

My brother lives in Texas, so I asked him to see if anyone he knows has a recipe. If he can get one, I will post it.


----------



## palladini (Oct 25, 2013)

aardvarknav said:


> Check out http://blogs.salon.com/0001444/2002/11/06.html


I get a not found on this server message when I click on that link.


----------



## palladini (Oct 25, 2013)

I do not know if this will help. But it is German sausage recipe I found on lets-make-sausage dot com. While searching for the recipe, found the link on Texas Forum I got to.
[h3]Recipe[/h3]







*5 lbs ground beef*
*2 tablespoons kosher salt*
*1 tablespoon fine ground pepper*
*2 tablespoons whole mustard seed*
*1 tablespoon ground coriander*
*1 tablespoon granulated garlic*
*1 teaspoon dry mustard powder (I really like Coleman's)*
*1 teaspoon finely ground dry culinary bay leaf*
*1/2 teaspoon allspice*
*2 large pinches ground cloves*
*1 cup ice water*
*1 level teaspoon Prague powder or Instacure #1*
 
Put your ground beef into a large mixing bowl. If you grind your own, use the medium disc on your sausage grinder. You will find it easier to grind the suet if you first cut it into 1 inch cubes and then refrigerate it for about half an hour to firm it up.
Combine the spices and cure in a small container and mix with the 1 cup of ice water.
Pour the spice, cure and water combination into the ground meat and mix thoroughly for at least 2 minutes. Use your hands for mixing to assure even distribution.
Stuff the meat and spice mixture into 35 mm beef or collagen casings, and link into convenient lengths (I like about 6 inch links)
When ready for the smoke house, apply about 3 hours of smoke for best flavor.
You can certainly make this as a fresh beef sausage recipe too. In that case, omit the cure from the mix, stuff the links, and refrigerate or freeze immediately.


----------



## scott edwards (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry about that, I just got the same thing.  let me see if I can find it, again.


----------



## scott edwards (Oct 25, 2013)

http://leavemetheoink.wordpress.com/2012/09/02/so-nice-to-see-you-again-doctor-fatterson/

Maybe this one will work.


----------



## skully (Oct 27, 2013)

_2 1/2-lb ground pork
2 1/2-lb ground beef
2-tsp dried sage
4-tsp crushed red pepper
4-tsp cayenne
2-tsp hot paprika
2-tsp ground cumin
2-tsp dried sweet basil
2-tsp anise seed
2-tsp dried oregano
1 1/2-tbsp salt
1-tbsp freshly ground black pepper
1-cup cold water_


----------



## gatejumper dale (Nov 4, 2013)

Palladini said:


> I do not know if this will help. But it is German sausage recipe I found on lets-make-sausage dot com. While searching for the recipe, found the link on Texas Forum I got to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Palladini,

Tried this out this weekend.  I went with three pounds of ground beef and two pounds ground pork.  Very tasty end product.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## james grigsby (Jan 15, 2017)

*Beer Joint Sausage*

Vencil Mares of the Taylor Café learned how to make sausage at Southside Market in Elgin. This is a Bohemian Czech sausage recipe from Central Texas. 

If you cook sausage too quickly, you render the fat out of the “batter” of meat and fat inside the casing. This causes the sausage to squirt out all its fat. For best results, set the batter by cooking the sausage very slowly at first. Once the batter is set, you can cook the sausage over high heat.

6 pounds beef rump roast or beef trimmings
4 pounds fatty Boston butt pork roast
¼ cup salt
5 cloves garlic, minced
3 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne
Medium hog casings (available at butcher shops) 




Vencil Mares’s bohunk sausage
with beans served at the bar at Taylor Café
Photo by O. Rufus Lovett from Barbecue Crossroads  
Coarsely grind the beef rump and pork butt together through the ¼-inch plate of a meat grinder. In a large bowl, mix the ground meat with the salt, garlic, pepper, and cayenne. Knead the mixture with your hands until everything is well blended. Don’t rush the mixing—it takes a long time.

In a small skillet, heat a little oil. Form a meatball-size piece of the mixture into a small patty and fry it. Taste for seasonings, and adjust to your taste.

Soak the hog casings in lukewarm water. Stuff the meat mixture into the hog casings with a sausage stuffer or a pastry bag, and tie into 4- to 6-inch links. The sausage will keep for 3–4 days refrigerated, and up to 2 months frozen.

When you’re ready to cook the sausages, place them in a pan of warm water on the stove and slowly bring the heat up to 140°F to set the “batter.” Set up your smoker for indirect heat with a water pan. Sear the links over hot coals for 3 minutes on each side, or until nicely brown. Move them to indirect heat over a drip pan and smoke for 30 minutes, or until cooked through. Makes 10 pounds.


----------



## loggie (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks like a awesome recipe


----------



## indaswamp (May 11, 2017)

saved for future reference.


----------

